# Night March on Piano



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

This is a little composition that I made in about 1 and a half hours played on the piano by yours truly. 

Excuse my performance, I was a bit lazy so I didn't want to remaster it fully.

If you could give me your thoughts on the piece that would be much appreciated thanks!

P.S. This is my first composition so go easy on me xD


----------

